

DrChrono Raises $675,000 in Seed Funding - guildchatter
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/14/drchrono-raises-funding-to-bring-medical-records-to-the-ipad/

======
guildchatter
It also happened to be a "fundig."

=]

Disclaimer: I'm a drchrono employee.

------
ellis
...a drop in the bucket

